# Zombie Apocalypse Shelter 2014



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry, just realized that the 1st post didn't include anything about your input, which is welcome!!

The first couple tiny coffins are done - I'll get pics later today.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The first few coffins for the pre-invites are done. They're 3" long, 1.5" wide & 1" tall. 







I'm getting these boxes for mailing them (a little too big, but I have to think about the label and stamps*), which I'll cushion with moss or excelsior or something. Inside each coffin will be a "blood"-stained note with a teaser & the date, promising more details. I want to do something to the box to make them go with the theme, but also get them delivered (I used skull & crossbones tape once and the box took _forever_ to arrive.). I have "spinal cord" tape which I may use, but I was thinking about getting some red ink or paint and just smudging the edges, too. 

*Any suggestions about keeping the coffin & lid together?* I may resort to a little glue dot or something.

Because I'll have 50 of these boxes and won't need many (small guest list), I'm trying to think of at least one other use for them for the party. (I'll still have some left over.) I want to get the chocolate ammo set and make a bunch of those & add a fun label.

I think other favors will be based on the "emergency supply" concept: fake MRE pouches** with some candy (I'm leaning towards the peas & carrots mix, but does anyone like that?), candles (I may just do them all unscented, but splatter the tops with red wax), etc. I honestly think the hardest part will be reining in my enthusiasm and not spending a crap-ton of money on these. 

How could I resist the red-eyed "zombie bunnies" salt & pepper shakers we found at a thrift store yesterday? I need to give them a good scrubbing, but these will be on the table:







*Trying to decide if I want to use the stamps I've been collecting: Sleepy Hollow, Washington Irving, movie monsters & bats. Part of me wants to at least save the first two in case I do a Sleepy Hollow-themed party (on the list!).

**I made myself order the cheaper bags that had a clear side. The actual heat-seal bags were roughly 10x the price (per unit). I need to not worry too much about authenticity for party favors!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We did this theme last year, so much fun!!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/125434-zombies.html?highlight=

Some of the things we did...
Invites, I recreated the front page of our local newspaper
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6qwk6w&s=5 with stories of local attacks and the threat of the mayor in cancelling Halloween due to a town wide curfew

For decor, we did the boarded windows (everyone loved those. We used cutouts of zombie target practice posters on the windows too...they looked great. Knowing some people would have fake blood on their costumes I decided to save my furniture with some white sheets but decided one needed to look like the suicide scene from WD so I fashioned some blood clings for the walls and a blood splatter. We made a zombie and a victim and tons of candles. I tried to have it look like an abandoned house but my OCD would not permit me to have it look messy lol

I really wanted the buffet table to be filled with dented dirty cans along with food that appeared to be from the cellar (chili served in mason jars)...but I eventually just ran out of steam....
I'll post a few pics...

Btw, love all your ideas...and especially love your coffins, they look awesome  Below (in my signature) is my pinterest link, feel free to take a peek...I have a zombie board and a zombie food board


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pumpkinpie-albums-zombies-2013-projects-party-pics.html


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

pumpkinpie: that is so cool!! I will check out your Pinterest board (I'll add a link to mine in my sig, but it's all Halloweenie stuff merged together). Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love it! I really want to do the boarded-up windows. I just hope that we can get stuff together. The place is a bit of a mess after surgery (me) & bad back (hub). Been a crazy, messy few months.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks  They r super easy...I did our whole party for only $50...and that included the costumes. If u need any help or need how tos just give me a shout...oh and if your interested in the zombie target posters let me know and I'll send u a link....they are like .75 each....cheap

Definetely, can't wait to check your board out


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The candles for the favor packages are all done! I did about 2/3 in vanilla and the rest unscented. Each has a "blood spatter" of red wax across the top, a bio-hazard label (with "aim for the head" as part of the directions), a bio-hazard matchbook & a label on the bottom for the scent. (I'll have to also label the favor package itself, as that will be the only variation.)


































Sorry the images are so large. I need to learn how to display them smaller!!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking for some input/feedback/suggestions for our invitations. We decided to go with a biohazard "sub-theme" (see candle and match labels), so now I think I have an excuse to use the test tube favors sets I've been hoarding. (I was saving them for a mad scientist theme but don't know when that might take place, if ever.)

I was thinking that I could put something on the specimin label about immunization or something, then roll up the invitation and pop it inside. 

To mail, i could either get some short mailing tubes, a different-size box (won't fit in the pre-invite box) or also send the CD and a copy of a "prepare yourself for the zombie apocalypse" poster.

Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about this for the insert (to go with the invitation-in-tube & CD).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Loving the candles and the inserts!!!! If u do a lab area you could have your test tubes, have a microscope, some zombie info charts, brain scans...that sort of thing and these (I'm dying to use them)...it's jello and nerds candy

Also check out my fallout shelter board, some things might go with the zombie stuff


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's another favor idea I've been hanging on to. You can google recipes for the actual body scrub.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

pumpkin pie: I saw petri dishes (& biohazard bags) on Amazon & am considering expanding the theme!! I'll check out the board - I think I need to split the zombie topic off my main Halloween board, I'm getting so many ideas.

Sublime Nightmare: fun! I'll add that to the list. I need prizes, too...

Edited to fix auto correct of petite to petri


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I still need to run this by hubs, but our "pre-invite"/STD will be something like this, folded up inside the coffin:










I don't know if I'll remove the background of this and try to print on parchment, or just print in full color. I will do something to the edges, maybe a wet tear deckle so it doesn't look too clean.

Hubs is also planning to do a kind of monogrammed initial of our last name to affix to the coffin lids.

What do you think? Any suggestions? Since the coffin won't be empty - it will have the note - should it say "has no occupant" or something like that, or am I being too literal?


ETA, or I could put the note in the box, not in the coffin...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think either version sounds great 

Also if u want more feedback, there is an invites thread which used to get a lot of traffic, I'll see if I can dig it up and bring back a link


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...vitations-past-present.html?highlight=invites


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Nifty!! I'll x-post it there, as long as it doesn't break any rules.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Melissa, 

I really like your idea . I like the blood splat background for sure. 

Were doing zombie theme this year, i have been looking for invite ideas so i'm glad i saw Pumpkinpie reply to you as i can follow the link to the invites.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It sbouldnt, it's still an invite


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K just thought of this so I went and dug it up...

It would b cute to make them work for their invite...just skip the skelly

Providing u don't have a ton to send out
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../121604-youll-dig-our-coffin-invitations.html


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

pumpkinpie said:


> K just thought of this so I went and dug it up...
> 
> It would b cute to make them work for their invite...just skip the skelly
> 
> ...


I saw those!! Amazing, right?|! I can't hand-deliver, and don't want to think about how much it would cost to send boxes of dirt!! BUt I love the idea. Maybe I'll look around for a little shovel, though.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Almost ready to mail the pre-invitations!! I think the tape might be a bit much. Opinions?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure the tape is necessary but if u got it...use it lol

Btw, really like your address labels


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!! It's available for less now, but I paid so much for it when I got it, AND it sucks (sticks to nothing) that I just want to use it up! I agree, though, that it's not really needed. (It needs to be taped, but clear is fine.)

I will have to post pics of the finished product later. They turned out so great!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see them


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay. The pre-invites are done!!

Here is the insert: 









One close-up (more in the album linked in sig):








I used 2 kinds of moss and I ended up loving the effect!

Addressed & stamped:









I decided to use the "spinal tape":


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Those are the most exciting invitations I've ever seen, melissa! I'm sure your guests will absolutely love them.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Update time! I couldn't wait and mailed the pre-invites last weekend. I've heard from most of the recipients, and "coolest invitation ever" was said more than once. So yay!

In addition to house stuff, I'm working on the invitations and favors. I'd like to get them done and put away until they're needed so I can focus on other things. 

Invitations:

Wording is done. Just have to figure out which paper I want to use and if I'll do any "special effects." I'll post a picture of the text as soon as I get my edits in.
Waiting for the biohazard bags to pop the tube into.
Decided on these black plastic portfolios I found at an office supply (yay, back-to-school sales). I can spray paint a stencil on those (already tested) and cut a slit in one of the pockets for the CD. (Playlist almost complete!). Need to figure out how to attach the biohazard bag to the folder. I bought red masking tape ("red tape") and will try that out. Any ideas would be welcome!
Working on the "educational resources/materials"
Still unknown: packaging it up to mail. I really want to use the document/literature mailing boxes, but the cheapest I've found is over $30 for 25 of them and I need less than 10. So it may be a padded envelope with a kick-*** label or something.

Favors:

Hub made a "z-rations" stencil (with biohazard symbol) to spray paint onto kraft gift bags. Hoping to do the painting this weekend.
I am doing too much, but have decided to make brain soaps to include in the bags. I am just waiting for the molds. I'll do some unscented, and some with a fragrance called "Butt Naked" (couldn't resist). I may use the biohazard bags again and add a bag topper with a take off on the "prevent the zombie apocalypse: wash your hands" posters I've seen. 
I got the chocolate ammo set for my birthday last week, so the ammo boxes are planned too (do need to wait to mold chocolates until a little closer to the day)
The candy for these arrived today. I'm using a pouch with a clear back because it doesn't have to be THAT accurate and the price difference was pretty extreme. The labels make it, I think! Depending on RSVPs, I'll portion out 1.5 - 2 oz. per package (2 oz. shown). I only opened one bag so I could try out the idea and get a picture.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it all!!!

But the peas and carrots MREs is beyond brilliant. Where in the heck did u find that candy?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!!

I saw a pin of someone doing a dessert "MRE" and I immediately remembered these candies from ages ago and knew what I had to do (if they still existed). There are two kinds. If you search "peas & carrots candy" on Amazon, you'll see them both. I got the mellocreme (candy corn consistency, but different flavor) from Jelly Belly, because I figured they'd be fresher. The other kind is/was lime-flavored harder candy peas and chewy orange carrot chunks. Also would have been fine, but I didn't know what shape they'd show up in - no reviews, hot weather - and decided to splurge on the Jelly Belly brand. 

If you have those candy stores in your area where they sell by the pound, you might get lucky. You could also taste (even if you had to buy an ounce or so) to see if they were fresh. We live in the boondocks and none of the candy stores I called carried anything like this. It would have been worth the drive, but I struck out on every call.

I made the labels myself (I'm doing all our print items) and the pouches are from Amazon (linky).


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's the text for the invitation (probably - I need to set it aside and read it again in a few days to make sure I didn't miss anything). I don't know yet what kind of paper it will be on or if I'll add effects.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who has been reading (and commenting). The biohazard bags* arrived yesterday and I'm a little closer to finalizing the invitations! I just need to decide what paper I'm going to use. 

I found a few sheets of a weird minty/sage green paper that reminded me of old-school office memos. I'm thinking about digitally altering the invitation file so it looks like a copied-many-times photocopy, maybe even making it a tiny bit crooked. 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance for input!










I'd need to roll up the invitation and secure it, so people could get it out of the tube.

*PS: I have a crap-ton of these bags, if anyone is interested in buying some from me.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

If I do the memo thing, I can switch out the font for a typewriter style, like the pre-invite.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

*Near disaster*

Crisis averted, but what a pain! I decided to make brain soaps for the favor bags. I ordered 2 molds (was able to get everything else locally). They were cheap, and boy, you get what you pay for! When they finally showed up, one was malformed & the other looked dodgy. I ruined the already messed up one trying to straighten it out. 

The cavities in the second mold don't look uniform, so I poured the first batch and held my breath. I just popped out the first four brains and they actually look okay. I think there's a chance that the first batch will retain the door is the mold. I already had enough soap ready for a second batch. If it isn't right, I'll order a better mold.

In other news, I have to rethink the invitations. Nothing I had planned (by way of packaging) will work. I may need to scrap the test tube & come up with something else.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything is looking great!!!!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are some of the soaps. Still thinking about the packaging. I can get 8 to a pound, so they're approx. 2 oz. each. 










PS: Thanks, pumpkinpie!


----------

